# home for the holidays



## canadian (Jan 13, 2015)

http://www.greatyarmouthmercury.co....e.jpg_gen/derivatives/landscape_630/image.jpg 

I thought this maybe of interest to some, unfortunately the link doesn't appear to open however if you can log in to the Yarmouth Mercury the full story is there about a Russian seaman on a journey from St, Petersburg to Morocco. I guess there will be some interesting comments. Canadian.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the link Canadian, did they salvage his yacht?

Taff


----------



## canadian (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello Taff He was towed into the Harbour following the first incident by the lifeboat, was then put in a hotel courtesy of the seamans mission.
He decided to continue his journey after a rest only to get as far as Scroby sands where he ran aground, again he was rescued without his Yacht which to my knowledge remains until the tides are higher for recovery.
The sailor was taken to the Russian embassy and I believe returned to Russia,
as a footnote the only communication he had on the vessel was a mobile phone.
Will try to post a pic of Yacht in gallery.


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Shame he didn,t get to Morocco,be a lot warmer for the crazy Russian.Some trip though!
Here,s the link Canadian.
http://www.greatyarmouthmercury.co....n_one_week_off_great_yarmouth_coast_1_4348914


----------



## canadian (Jan 13, 2015)

John Dryden said:


> Shame he didn,t get to Morocco,be a lot warmer for the crazy Russian.Some trip though!
> Here,s the link Canadian.
> http://www.greatyarmouthmercury.co....n_one_week_off_great_yarmouth_coast_1_4348914


Thank you for the link hopefully others that are interested will use the link you have posted on this page.


----------

